# e2200 dual core vs. Pentium 4 3.00 GHz ?



## solonvt (Jul 19, 2008)

So I was looking into buying a new video card and I saw the GeForce 8500 bundled with the Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core Desktop Processor E2200. First I was wondering if this is better than my current processor, which is a Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz. Second, I dont even know how to figure out if the dual-core would fit on my motherboard. I have a Dell Dimension 8400. The main purpose of my computer use is games btw.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

Well that dual core processor beats the **** out of the pentium 4. I have the e2180 which is the same thing as the e2200 but with a slower clock and it killed my pentium 4 3.4ghz. And i pretty sure it will fit in your motherboard because i looked up your computer model and it says that the p4 is socket lga775 which is what the dual core processor is. But if i were you i would get a better video card if you play newer games. because the 8500 is a really weak card. If you play older games like battle field 2 you might be fine but don't try to run gears of war or cod4 on it because it will lag like crazy.


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

also most old p4 motherboard (especially Dels) arent compatible with squat. so i wouldn't risk it. not all p4's are 775's and not all 775's support dual core.


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah 420365 is right. i forgot that not all 775 mobos are compatible with dual core. Take his advice don't risk it unless dell specs confirm the mobo to be compatible with dual core.


----------



## solonvt (Jul 19, 2008)

Where would I find if my motherboard (its a 775 you say?) is compatible with dual core? Do I have to contact dell?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Visid Dell's Web Site and check CPU support for your model or you can contact dell support and ask them about the same...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell 8400 is a P4 775 pin motherboard with a 925x chip set so Core Duos are not an option.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Colortiz said:


> But if i were you i would get a better video card if you play newer games. because the 8500 is a really weak card. If you play older games like battle field 2 you might be fine but don't try to run gears of war or cod4 on it because it will lag like crazy.


He should have no problem playing CoD4 on High with that video card.
I run CoD4 on Normal with an ATI 9600Pro. and the Nvidia 8500 is ALOT more card than the 9600Pro(And yes I have both)
Gears of war, I don't know. I haven't played that game.


----------



## solonvt (Jul 19, 2008)

So if I got that video card (GeForce 8500) would my Pentium 4 3.00 GHz be able to keep up with it? would it be worse the upgrade? (I currently have a NVIDIA GeForce 6800)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i thinkt hat the 6800 is close in speed with it


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had an old 6800, it depends of which brand of GeForce you buy, theres lots now.

My 6800 had a 400MHz clock and 600MHz memory clock with 256MB VRAM.

the 8500 has 512MB VRAM, 600MHz clock and 800MHz Memory Clock(The brand I have does anyway) But it was EASILY overclocked using the tool Nvidia provides.


----------



## solonvt (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm... so it sounds like the dual core isint compatible. Are there any single cores out there that would offer decent improvement over my P4 3.00 GHz?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

you have about the fastest the board will support the biggest problem is finding out what the Dell Bios supports to go to 3.2 or 3.4 really isn't worth it.


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

prudhoc1 said:


> He should have no problem playing CoD4 on High with that video card.
> I run CoD4 on Normal with an ATI 9600Pro. and the Nvidia 8500 is ALOT more card than the 9600Pro(And yes I have both)
> Gears of war, I don't know. I haven't played that game.


Dude i seriously doubt that. the 9600pro doesn't even meet the requiremnts and your ram and processor are barely the minimum.With my old 7600gt oc,3gigs of ram and 2ghz dual core i could barely run cod 4 on high with 1280X1024 res at 22fps. i had to use 1024X760 and it ran at 33fps until i got my 8800gs for 65 bucks.The 7600gt is better the 8500gt and much better that 9600pro. What res did you use because if it is anything higher than 800X600 res i will seriously belive that you are bullshitting everyone here.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am "Bullshitting" you not. I can even send you a link to my screenies.
I Run at 60FPS average, on grassy maps and 90-100 on Lower detailed maps.

And all on normal, either you screwed up your pc/game or your an idiot...:upset:


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

dude thats battlefield 2 not cod 4. Cod 4 has much better graphics and takes way more power to run. Battle field 2 has lower requirements and is much older. like i said hell be fine running that game but not for cod 4


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you not listened to either of my posts? I said
A) I have both, and BOTH WORK FINE on that Card.
B) CoD4 requires a 9800Pro ***ATI*** For HIGH. BF2 Is a 9000 For LOW.
C) I Have been playing Both Games For Over 2 years, CoD5 A bit less because of the release of that.
D) Cod4's Medium Graphics are like BF2's LOW Graphics, But CoD4's run smoother as they optimize themselves for PERFORMANCE/STABILITY Game play.

Please don't come in with your BS that the 8500 will NOT run CoD4 etc. Because My DEAD 9600Pro 128MB will run CoD4 on medium and the 8500 GeForce IS A HELL OFA LOT MORE CARD.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Fellas >>>>>>>>>> cool things down, we wont sit back and watch a flame war! infraction points will be given if the tone of these replies continues


*READ MY SIGNATURE*


----------

